# Declawing??? :(



## BunnyLuver14 (Feb 4, 2013)

My bunny was playn around with me and i got scratched pretty bad,my dad brought up the idea to declaw him! i am fully against it, but i need to have some facts for my dad so he will believe is bad. if anyone has any negatives and positives on declawing our little fuzzy friends please tell me!!! THANK YOU


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 4, 2013)

Declawling animals actually removes part of the animals toes and removes any natural defence the animal has in the wild...
What about an itch or if a bug is on them, Try scratching a itch with no finger nails.... Would bug me to death....


Make sure you keep her nails trimmed.
It sounds like a accident and why go for a un-needed surgery for a accident....


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 4, 2013)

I would just try to keep her nails trimmed. It actually helps alot if you can get them down far. I trim every month or two

never heard of declawing a rabbit and I probably would never do it.

EDIT: also scratches are apart of my life. I swear people think I am emo when I get home from a rabbit show


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 4, 2013)

Declawing is extremely cruel for a rabbit. Rabbits do not have foot pads like a cat does, they just have a foot and nails (not claws). Removing the nails would be like removing 1/4 of the foot. 

Rabbits scratch, so do dogs, cats and any other animal with nails. If you or your dad can't handle that, then it could be better to not have pets with nails. 

If declawing is being seriously considered, I would honestly suggest you find a new home for your rabbit.


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 4, 2013)

I think alot of people are very uneducated about rabbits beacause they are not a staple pet like a dog or cat, But you cant treat them as such, im sure if he understood more about rabbit care and that they are not the same as a cat he would understand. 

I would just tell him respectfully that its not a option at all for a rabbit to be declawed beacause honestly i bet you would have a hard time finding a vet to do that...


----------



## BunnyLuver14 (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you all for telling me all this their is NO WAY i am gana have little truffles declawed i found out that i can get a type of nail stuff that you put on the tip that is safe for the rabbit and doesnt hurt when he scratches thank you all sooo much


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd be careful using the soft claws stuff. They are designed for cats and dogs. Rabbits have a different nail shape, so they might not fit well. I'd also worry about a rabbit chewing them off and eating them. 

Your best bet is keeping the nails trimmed and working with your rabbit on handling. It won't prevent all scratches, but should help. Wearing long sleeves when trimming nails does help too.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2013)

No reliable vet would declaw any animal except a cat, & even that is frowned on by more & more people.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 5, 2013)

Please don't declaw your bunny (or any animal for that matter). Declawing doesn't just remove the claw but rather the entire distal phalanx bone. Declawed animals are known to have phantom pain in the amputated portions of their toes and the anatomy of the rabbit foot would make it even more painful and difficult than it would be for a cat that doesn't typically walk on that distal phalanx.


----------



## Anaira (Feb 5, 2013)

Tell your dad I said to swallow some concrete and harden up lol. You aren't a delicate flower. :spintongue


----------



## BunnyLuver14 (Feb 5, 2013)

The rabbit has never hurt my dad lol, he just doesn't want me to get hurt cause, ya know, hes my dad. but i gave him all the facts and there is no way i am going to get Truffles declawed ill take him to the vet and get them trimmed.  i had no idea all the bad stuff that could happen...thanks so much you guys!!!!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 5, 2013)

Have your vet show you how to trim his nails if you're not comfortable doing it yourself and then invest in a nice pair of clippers so you can trim his nails yourself. If he's comfortable being handled there's no reason you can't trim them at home (maybe with the help of an extra person).

The only time I really get scratched up by my pets is when I trim their nails as that new sharp edge you create before they can wear them down is perfect for scratching up your skin as they jump away when you're done.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 5, 2013)

I take George into the vet to get her nails trimmed. He's very bunny savy and I've trusted him with my hamsters for probably about ten years so I know he's gentle. It costs about 15$ and I really only have to take her in every half year because her nails grow slow (some rabbit's nails grow much faster I've heard). Others here trim their own rabbit's nails. Once you've seen the vet do it once, it really comes down to what you feel comfortable with but getting those little nails trimmed will definitely cut down on the scratches to you and that will make your dad happy too. btw - Truffles is an adorable bunny name. :happybunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 5, 2013)

Young bunnies and bunnies whose nails aren't trimmed can have really sharp nails. If you cut them monthly, they don't cause as much damage.


----------

